# Which countries can i migrate as an English speaker in Europe apart from UK, Ireland



## mansmaan (Aug 9, 2020)

Sorry if this is too general a question. I have crossed 40 and the migration doors are closing faster. 

I am looking for a country where i could migrate to with an IT job as an English speaker. 
I will surely learn the local language and assimilate the culture (Nothing i enjoy more than getting into the local culture and food) later. 

It should be possible to get a job from outside the country, and the immigration without too many hassles. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## tobygiant (Feb 5, 2020)

Sweden, this statistic presents the leading European countries by their level of English proficiency as of March 2019. According to data provided by Klazz, Sweden had the highest percentage of people who were proficient in English at 71 percent of the population.


----------



## HBow (Apr 19, 2020)

mansmaan said:


> Sorry if this is too general a question. I have crossed 40 and the migration doors are closing faster.
> 
> I am looking for a country where i could migrate to with an IT job as an English speaker.
> I will surely learn the local language and assimilate the culture (Nothing i enjoy more than getting into the local culture and food) later.
> ...


Have you looked into Sweden? Pretty much everyone there has functional English. Of course it helps to pick up the local language, but I’ve heard that a lot of the IT jobs are English focussed. Good luck!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It can also depend to a large extent on where you're from. It is certainly possible (or was, pre-pandemic) to be able to find a job from outside the country - however it would greatly improve your chances if you were able to make a "vacation" trip to the target country in order to do an in-person interview. At the moment, that's not do-able, given the EU prohibition on travel from outside the EU.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Often the best way if you're more mature is finding a local company in your area with offices abroad. But remember youth unemployment in much of Europe is extremely high. Non niche IT skills are likely competing with millions of Europeans.


----------



## 4dr14n (Feb 8, 2021)

@ mansmaan: In case Poland was not considered yet, is worth to consider it because in IT is pretty easy to find a well paid job which would allow to live in Poland a very good life, likely better than in many other countries in Europe where one would do the same job.
To make it clear: apparently the money one would earn in Poland, yes it is less than one would earn in some other countries in Europe for the same job, but also the cost of living is a lot lower than in many other countries in Europe, so even if the money earned is less than in other European countries, a person using foreign languages at work would live a life that is a lot better than in those countries where would earn more but also the cost of living is higher.

Adrian


----------

